# Seasalt... iodized or non-iodized



## luvs (Sep 15, 2008)

i own both.
i've read 'bout iodine being a nutrient in regulated amounts.
what's non-iodized salt fer cooking/seasoning with...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 15, 2008)

I use Kosher salt for cooking, salting water for pasta, for rubs, for brining.  Sea salt I use for last minute sprinkling on top of a particular dish .  I have regular salt for those who want to salt their food at the table.


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 15, 2008)

Some recipes call for non-iodized salt, since iodine can impart a bitter       taste and adversely react with certain foods.  For example, iodine       darkens pickles and inhibits the bacterial fermentation  needed to       make sauerkraut.  There are also non-food uses for the salt where the additive would interfere with the use.

Iodized salt is recommended for regular table salt used by the general public since many people don't get enough in their normal diet.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2008)

Iodized salt was important when people dod not get iodine in their diet other ways. These days it is not really an issue. I almost never use iodized salt as I use kosher salt which is not iodized.


----------



## luvs (Sep 15, 2008)

i utilize a buncha salts & love kosher salt. if that's non-iodized, alton brown is fine & so am i.
mcnerd, i hear ioidzed salt makes cloudy brines.

thanks, guys. useful info as usual.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2008)

Iodized salt was created to prevent Goiter what ever that is. I believe it was common in the middle ages I think it has something to do with the neck and swelling.


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm confused. Are you just talking about the different types of salt or asking about seasalt? Sea salt is never iodized is it? I thought it was just as is or it couldn't be sea salt.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2008)

Alix said:


> I'm confused. Are you just talking about the different types of salt or asking about seasalt? Sea salt is never iodized is it? I thought it was just as is or it couldn't be sea salt.


 
 Actually the Hain brand sells sea salt straight and iodized.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2008)

Iodized Salt


----------



## luvs (Sep 15, 2008)

yep, hain produces both, alix.


----------



## wedx (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I heard that idozied salt is good for health. So from that time we just bring those packets which have mark of Iodine salt.

I do not want to take the risk for the health of my family members.


----------

